# What do you think of this music video?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I personally believe it's the most creative, artistic and important work he has ever done.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`m afraid the video isn`t accessible in my country (Turkey).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Highwayman said:


> I`m afraid the video isn`t accessible in my country (Turkey).


That's a shame. Try searching for Dave Matthews - Eh Hee and find the music video version.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My honest opinion is I really hate the music and the video.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> My honest opinion is I really hate the music and the video.


lol, no worries! What do you dislike about it so much?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I liked the music, and the video was interesting, especially when the guy went spastic. It's all in fun.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I liked the music, and the video was interesting, especially when the guy went spastic. It's all in fun.


I think the video is more evocative of the emotions of choas represented by the lyrics of the song rather than something more literal.


----------

